# Lyft just shocked me with its latest email message... It sounded sincere



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm sure all Lyft drivers will get this, but.... it's the first communique I've ever received from this outfit that did not come off as disingenuous, patronizing, and self-serving...

"We want to take a moment to speak candidly about the tragedy that is enveloping our country right now. To our Black community members, we recognize your pain and feelings of fatigue over the injustices you face every day. The color of your skin should not impact how you are treated.

Acts of injustice against Black Americans - including George Floyd, Ahmaud Arbery, Breonna Taylor, Christian Cooper, and countless others - have created an inflection point. This is a call to action for each and every one of us to do better, to speak up, and to be part of the solution.

Systemic racism is deeply rooted in our society, and it's important that Lyft supports organizations that fight it. As part of our continued commitment to communities of color through LyftUp, our transportation access initiative, we're providing $500,000 in ride credit to national civil rights organizations who have been working to facilitate essential transportation and equitable access during the recent crises (National Urban League, NAACP, National Action Network, Black Women's Roundtable and National Bail Fund Network). In Minneapolis specifically, we will be donating LyftUp ride credit to Lake Street Council to facilitate rides to volunteers assisting with rebuilding efforts.

We care deeply about your safety, and the safety of riders, and want to make sure we're not putting anyone in harm's way. If you plan to drive, please check your local news before you head out.

We know that the last week - and the last several months - have been difficult. We want to make sure you hear from us and have a chance to ask questions. We invite you to join us for a video conference just for drivers on Thursday, June 4 at 1 PM PT. Learn more.

We are committed to being a part of the solution. Thank you for being a part of our community."

John & Logan
Lyft co-founders


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I'm sure all Lyft drivers will get this, but.... it's the first communique I've ever received from this outfit that did not come off as disingenuous, patronizing, and self-serving...
> 
> "We want to take a moment to speak candidly about the tragedy that is enveloping our country right now. To our Black community members, we recognize your pain and feelings of fatigue over the injustices you face every day. The color of your skin should not impact how you are treated.
> 
> ...


Not. A
Penny
For
Drivers !!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Not. A
> Penny
> For
> Drivers !!!


Not to mention the people that are getting the free ride credits are known for lousy feedbacks and false claims.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Systemic racism is deeply rooted in our society, and it's important that Lyft supports organizations that fight it.


Meanwhile, the rioters & looters who beat people, vandalize property, and steal from others are mystified why society in general continues to "stereotype" them.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Free ride credit for rioters.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> We are committed to being a part of the solution. Thank you for being a part of our community."


What solution are they a part of? Please explain, Lyft. And explain exactly how you are a part of it, other than promoting your self interests with free ride credits.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you have to exist in SF, you have to follow
the SF rules. SF only has 5% black population. Valerie Jarrett used to be in the BOD.
Donating is not a issue, but when lyft drivers gets killed, it better be 500,000$ to the family.
If you are a black male , good luck getting picked up, pings will be in decline mode... before this, it was already a big problem , but now it will be a bigger problem .. ... Use a female account :smiles:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Before you know it Lyft will soon make you watch a 20 minute video on why you are racist but don't know it and how you can stop being a racist before you can drive.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

What they need to do is pay people extra for 100% AR..I would gladly accept 500,000$.:smiles:
I don’t need any stupid video advise. WTF is it, advise or advice? Where is Nautical ?😄 He needs to fix my advice or advise.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

They better order the tides before curfews. Here in south Florida Lyft shut down the app at 9 pm.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I got the email, too. Touching text, but Lyft still stiffed on a cancellation fee yesterday.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Now we know why Lyft pays drivers so little. They spent all their money on writers 🤗


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I received Gr*yft*'s Virtue-Signalling/Guilty e-Mail to-day.



mbd said:


> If you are a black male , good luck getting picked up,


In the Washington Metropolitan Area, there were twelve and thirteen dollar surges in the black zip codes.
There were ten and eleven in the brown zip codes.
There were eight and nine in the "other immigrant" zip codes.
There were four and five in the white zip codes.

pings will be in decline mode... before this, it was already a big problem , but now it will be a bigger problem .. ...



mbd said:


> Use a female account :smiles:


They have been doing that here in the black zip codes for years. The guys used to have the girls call a cab. The telephone operator used to ask the name, of course, so the girl, who was calling, gave hers. The people admitted that they did this because they thought that if they gave the guy's name, the cab would not come.

At one point, I worked for a cab company that did most of its business in the black zip codes. Most of the radio drivers were black American. If they got to an address and had the name Denise, but Dennis came out of the address, most of those drivers would not take Dennis. The telephone operators used to tell the callers that they wanted the name of the person who actually was going to ride in the cab. They used to warn the callers all the time that if the driver gets there and Dennis comes out instead of Denise, Dennis is not going to get a ride.

I saw this all the time and still see it on both Uber and Lyft. If the guy looks allright, usually I take him.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Before you know it Lyft will soon make you watch a 20 minute video on why you are racist but don't know it and how you can stop being a racist before you can drive.


"Not to-day, Gr*yft*. I do not have my guilt on, to-day. In fact, I had it only for a minute, but I put it somewhere back in 1971 and have not seen it since. I am not planning to go look for it, either."


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Before you know it Lyft will soon make you watch a 20 minute video on why you are racist but don't know it and how you can stop being a racist before you can drive.


Lyft suggestion number 1:
_"Instead of a simple mask designed to cover the mouth & nose, we suggest you wear a complete face covering to hide your white privilege."_


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I never understood Uber drivers telling me to learn to “assess” who comes up to my car, on this very forum.
I don’t look who is coming and I don’t look who sits in the back of my car unless they talk to me. Sometimes when driving they all mix in my mind and I think it’s still the same person who already left. I don’t look at the picture on the App or rating of the pax. It’s just unimportant.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I got the email, too. Touching text, but Lyft still stiffed on a cancellation fee yesterday.


Styft.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> it's the first communique I've ever received from this outfit that did not come off as disingenuous, patronizing, and self-serving...


Instead, it is offensive and racist.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Lyft should stop with their PR and start with deleting from the app their "despite your 5 star rating your account is at risk of suspension" threats because I don't accept their 15-25-30 min pickup requests ("communities and passengers suffer" - well Lyft, I do too when you send me on those long pickup trips without pay. Except as a driver I don't count - the community and the passengers do).
Almost forgot - hey Lyft, how about paying drivers more in a time of a pandemic when every company pays their front line employees extra?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

It’s PR! No one is driving for them... the majority of drivers in area are diving uber. Uber has been giving us surge.... lyft has been giving us zero.lyft pax are waiting 1-2 hour for ride.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

When they did away with primetime, I drove less for them. This point system they have during peak hours is a joke.


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Lyft- A corporation that DOESN'T classify their labor as employees, offers no stock options or health benefits yet sends emails encouraging us to drive during a pandemic and rioting yet offers NO monetary incentive.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Lyft doesn’t care about you, they care about their image. By sending this out you get nothing from them but words. It’s just a pr stunt so they can be on the bandwagon


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

DD Just posted a very similar message. almost verbatim. The are giving half a million to BLM. and another half million to somewhere else....


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Before you know it Lyft will soon make you watch a 20 minute video on why you are racist but don't know it and how you can stop being a racist before you can drive.


OMG that is soo true....I could. Actually see this...LMAO


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I'm sure all Lyft drivers will get this, but.... it's the first communique I've ever received from this outfit that did not come off as disingenuous, patronizing, and self-serving...
> 
> "We want to take a moment to speak candidly about the tragedy that is enveloping our country right now. To our Black community members, we recognize your pain and feelings of fatigue over the injustices you face every day. The color of your skin should not impact how you are treated.
> 
> ...


Since 94% of all Black Murders are committed by Black Murderers, Lyft should implement some kind of major reparations program for every passenger and driver who is darker than Frosty the Snowman....i.e. "non-white".


----------

